# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R10-dijelimo sifre

## ivakika

Drage moje, Frida ce vam na ovom topicu dijeliti sifre za vasu robu

za one koji prvi puta prodaju svoju robu, mozete imati max 50 kom.
roba se oznacava krep trakom-vise mozete pogledati na
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=283&Show=2272

bitno je da na traku napisete sifru koju cete ovdje dobiti, cijenu, velicinu , a ako se sastoji od vise komada(kompleti) onda ih spojite koncem ili trakom i svakako na traku napisite-dva dijela

zbrojite koliko komada robe imate, zbrojite vrijednost robe i donesite na primopredaju robe u cet. i pet.(23. i 24) od 11-19 sati u predvorje kina SC-Savska 25

----------


## ivakika

sta nitko nece sifru :shock:

----------


## momtobe

Hoću ja!

Da li trebam prvo pobrojati što sve prodajem?

----------


## tanja_b

I ja bih šifru!
I imam isto pitanje kao momtobe.

----------


## sorciere

i meni treba jedna !  :D 

(za kolegicu iz susjedne sobe   :Grin:  )

----------


## ivakika

Frida ce vam dati sifre
ne morate prvo pobrojati robu, ali cete morati  :Smile:  -naime morate zapisati koliko komada robe imate i koja ime je vrijednost, a mozete imati najvise 50 komada

----------


## Romana

i ja bih jednu š  :D

----------


## mama Lina

može i meni   :Wink:

----------


## Frida

Cure sa brojem šifre do 0120 robu donosite u četvrtak, a ostale u petak. Ako imate još pitanja pitajte slobodno!   :Kiss:

----------


## Frida

> Cure sa brojem šifre do 0120 robu donosite u četvrtak, a ostale u petak. Ako imate još pitanja pitajte slobodno!


u četvrtak 23.11., od 11 do 19 sati!

----------


## kruna

i ja bih šifru

----------


## Romana

Imam ja pitanje.Da li sitnije stvari,kao čarapice,benkice i sl.,moraju ići pojedinačno ili mogu staviti par komada u prozirnu vrećicu?

----------


## apricot

Romana, vrećice nisu pouzdane: dešava se da ih otvore i uzmu ono što im odgovara.
poslije te stvari ne mogu proći kroz blagajnu, pa idu u kutiju s izgubljenim stvarima...

najboje je prošiti koncem i staviti zajedničku cijenu.

----------


## sorciere

> Cure sa brojem šifre do 0120 robu donosite u četvrtak, a ostale u petak. Ako imate još pitanja pitajte slobodno!


a di mi je šifra???  :?

----------


## Frida

Cure, svima sam poslala PP!

----------


## jazz

I ja bih šifru. Hvala

----------


## ice lea

Molim i ja bih šifru!

----------


## Belinda

Molim šifru (za dva artikla), hvala

----------


## sandraL

I ja bi šifru

----------


## arte

I ja bi šifru

----------


## Cvrčak

i ja bi sifru!

----------


## sunshine

Moze sifra?

----------


## maxi

meni isto jedna molim

----------


## pipi1

Imam 3 pitanja  :Grin:  


1.Dali se moće prodavati i roba za trudnice

2.Može li se robu poslati paketom nekom od organizatora

3.Šta se radi sa robom koja se ne proda a prodavatelj nije na rasprodaji

Hvala  :Heart:

----------


## plavi aneo

Dakle lijepo molim jednu šifru meni 
 i jednu molim za sestru.
Hvala djevojčice  :Heart:

----------

I mi bi molili jednu šifru.
hvala :D

----------


## alanovamama

I ja također molim šifru.

----------


## apricot

> Imam 3 pitanja  
> 
> 
> 1.Dali se moće prodavati i roba za trudnice
> 
> 2.Može li se robu poslati paketom nekom od organizatora
> 
> 3.Šta se radi sa robom koja se ne proda a prodavatelj nije na rasprodaji
> 
> Hvala


1. Roba za trudnice je isto dobrodošla

2. Nažalost, ovo nam nije praksa: oduzima previše vremena i otežava organizaciju (jedino ako ti imaš nekoga svoga u Zagrebu tko bi se pobrinuo za to)

3. Roba koja se ne proda, a prodavatelj je se odriče... odlazi obiteljima s puno djece, ili u neki od domova, odnosno humanitarnih organizacija. Ako misliš na robu koje se vlasnik ne odriče... on mora nekoga zadužiti da je podigne jer Roda ne posjeduje prostor koji bi bio dovoljno velik za skladištenje.

----------


## dankec

takodjer molimo sifru.

----------


## Kore

I ja lijepo molim šifru.

Hvala

----------


## pipi1

> pipi1 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Imam 3 pitanja  
> 
> 
> 1.Dali se moće prodavati i roba za trudnice
> 
> 2.Može li se robu poslati paketom nekom od organizatora
> ...


Puno hvala,vidjet ću danas šta mogu učiniti pa se javim ako bi mi trebala šifra  :Kiss:

----------


## Frida

Svi kojima sam poslala šifru:

Molim vas da mi OBAVEZNO na pp pošaljete ime i prezime i broj mobitela!

----------


## marinnah

lijepo molim i meni jednu šifru

----------


## Amelie32

Može šifrica ?  :Kiss:

----------


## dmicano

Može šifra za mene i sestru?

----------


## Frida

Amelie i dmicano pošaljite mi ime i prezime na pp, ja vama pošaljem šifre. Hvala cure!   :Kiss:

----------


## sundrops

i ja bih sifru,molim lijepo

----------


## Bebach

Molim i meni jednu šifru.

----------

I ja molim šifru!!!!

----------


## sanjas33

dajte ljudi, trazila sam jos neki dan, ajmo shifra amoooooo  :D 
hvalaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Frida

Sve/i koji tražite šifru molim podatke na pp! Hvala lijepa.

----------


## Frida

> Svi kojima sam poslala šifru:
> 
> Molim vas da mi OBAVEZNO na pp pošaljete ime i prezime i broj mobitela!


kvotam sama sebe, pls pjegava, cvrčak, mama lina, marita, sanjas33 pošaljite mi podatke

----------


## habibi

molim sifru
hvala

----------


## Frida

Od sutra šifre djelimo na 092 10 32 888. Cure koje ste se danas ovdje javile pošaljite mi podatke na pp, ja vama pošaljem šifru.

----------


## jassi

ops sad vidjela mob a poslala pp  :Embarassed:

----------


## Paula

i meni šifru molim   :Grin:

----------


## jassi

islim da moramo zvati na mob od 10-14 sati  :/  bas kad radiiiim pa nemrem zvrckatiiiiiii-....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,bum sutra probala  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ivakika

cure, zao mi je, ali sifri vise nema!

----------


## jassi

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa znala saam

----------

